# Orbit Saturn III Performance test w/Head-Head estimate



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbRZCpAAVPI[/media]

My Channel


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone know if this is another Hunter or Rainbird design like the Voyager II (which is a PGP).

Edit: Looks like it may be the Hunter PGJ.


----------

